# where do I find a toe nail guide?



## Kim (Mar 4, 2005)

saw a handy toe nail guide on some DIY show on tv..small black plastic device you line up and insert the nail and hammer away to toenail..Ive checked lowes and homer depot but to no avail..has anyone seen these? thanks


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

When I was doing our porch rail I wanted to 'toenail' repeatedly and at the exact same angle only with screws. Hence I had to predrill a large number of holes and countersink same.

What I did was I simply got an angle bracket, bent it to the angle of attack I wanted to sink the screws in the wood, held it in place and slid the drill along the flat edge. 

It worked like a charm.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Neat idea CG, wonder why I never thought of that, it makes perfect sense. Now added to my bag of tricks, I wonder how long I can remember it. LOL


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Neat idea CG, wonder why I never thought of that, it makes perfect sense. Now added to my bag of tricks, I wonder how long I can remember it. LOL



Tetor, if I could learn 1/10 of what you have forgotten, my fixer upper would have long since been a palce .... Thanks for the compliment - Sometimes the simplest things work the best.


----------

